# Training plan help



## Flairball (Aug 1, 2012)

I would like a little training plan help, and some suggestions. After a long lay off I've started cycling again three weeks ago. I'm not planning to race, but maybe in the future participate in a charity ride or something. My cycling is just for fitness. 

I would like to spend a couple days in the early fall cycling along the Maine coast, and I have two ride segments planned in my head. Each segment is 30-35 miles round trip. Currently I'm cycling 2 or 3 days a week, and running 2 or 3 days a week. I work on a rotation that has me working 24hr shifts, so sometimes I can't cycle or run following a shift as I need to sleep. 

What I'm trying to do is get in a well rounded workout by changing my cycling routine. I'll do a day where I go longer in both miles and time on the bike. So far I'm out to about 25miles, and feel fine. Another day I'll go a shorter, 7-10 miles, but try to really hammer it out. Then on another day I'll go short again, but try to hit routes with hills so I get my climbing figured out. Whether its cycling, or running I try to make my hardest day before I work, and use my work as a rest day. As I do this more I intend to increase the length, and duration of all these workouts. 

My goal is to be able to comfortably pedal the 2 segments, and eat some of the delicious seafood along the route. I was thinking this would happen around the last week of September, or the first week on November. So, does this plan look like it will be sufficient? What should I add? What should I cut? 

Thanks.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Sounds good to me... 30-35 miles of hills can be pretty tough, but if you take a relaxed pace, stop for pic and food, should be a great time. Maybe on your days off, extend out to a 40 miler, just to see what that's like and build some endurance.


----------

